# R.I.P. Ennio Morricone



## Fabulin (Jun 10, 2019)

The great Italian composer passed away tonight, at 91. I thought it might be worth to make a thread candle.

https://www.ansa.it/sito/notizie/cu...one_13319023-9654-4ba1-a7f2-c3f53dbd7f60.html


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

See also:

Ennio Morricone 1928-2020


----------



## ribonucleic (Aug 20, 2014)

“It’s not a tragedy when a man dies at the end of his life.”

What a life. What an incalculable achievement.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Nikolai Kapustin also passed away a few days ago (July 2nd)


----------



## aioriacont (Jul 23, 2018)

what a brilliant composer, how i wish these people could live past their 200's


----------



## Durendal (Oct 24, 2018)

It's sad, but he lived a very long, productive life.

Imagine the masterpieces we would have had Mozart lived to 91!


----------



## JAS (Mar 6, 2013)

Durendal said:


> It's sad, but he lived a very long, productive life.
> 
> Imagine the masterpieces we would have had Mozart lived to 91!


What is this? Are you implying that Mozart is dead? Why didn't someone tell me?


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)




----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2020)

Ennio Morricone: 10 of his greatest compositionshttps://www.theguardian.com/music/2020/jul/06/ennio-morricone-10-of-his-greatest-compositions


----------



## Coach G (Apr 22, 2020)

Ennio Morricone: _The Good the Bad and the Ugly_ would not have been the same without that wonderful soundtrack.


----------



## aioriacont (Jul 23, 2018)

we can call him Enio Morirecone from now on


----------



## erki (Feb 17, 2020)

Some of his experimental works too:


----------



## accmacmusic (May 9, 2020)

erki said:


> Some of his experimental works too:


Excellent find, his early experimentations found some space in his big-screen scores too (one being the guitar in Good, Bad, Ugly).


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

*Cinema Paradiso* is the first music that comes to my mind. It made a big impact on me in high school and I listened to the soundtrack quite a bit for several years -- a hormonal teenager filled with grand romantic notions, trying to get a girlfriend.

Ahhh, good times.

Years later I was enchanted by an album entitled "Rome" by Danger Mouse and Daniel Lupe, totally inspired by Morricone's music for Spaghetti Westerns. It's a great album to listen to in the lonely desert on a hot day (which isn't too much of a stretch, living in Utah).


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

before I came to CM, I used to listen to sountracks a lot. I once even visited a Morricone concert in Vienna. Here are my favorite Morricone sountracks

my favorite Morricone soundtracks are likely

Guns for San Sebastian





Il Grande Silenzio





L'Uccello dalle Piume di Cristallo





Red Sonja





Nostromo





and last, but not least - the great Marco Polo sountrack





PS: of course I like the Dollars trilogy too, but it is a little overplayed


----------

